# MES 30" 2nd Gen Grate Dimensions?



## lizardman (Aug 24, 2015)

Couldn't find this easily, being the Lazy Lizard I am thought I'd post this to The Forum, looking for the grate (smoker rack) dimensions of a second generation MES 30" smoker, wanted to get some non-stick mat material...


----------



## tropics (Aug 24, 2015)

Lizardman said:


> Couldn't find this easily, being the Lazy Lizard I am thought I'd post this to The Forum, looking for the grate (smoker rack) dimensions of a second generation MES 30" smoker, wanted to get some non-stick mat material...


The only difference between a 30 an 40 is height,here is a post I did with inside measurements 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174140/sausage-rack-mes40-w-step-by-step

Richie


----------



## lizardman (Aug 25, 2015)

tropics said:


> The only difference between a 30 an 40 is height,here is a post I did with inside measurements
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174140/sausage-rack-mes40-w-step-by-step
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie, I'm sure somewhere in your instructions the dimensions of the MES 30" grates are listed, I've read them couple of times and can't get those dimensions, but I'm not a carpenter (I know I'm just missing something)...


----------



## tropics (Aug 25, 2015)

Lizardman said:


> Thanks Richie, I'm sure somewhere in your instructions the dimensions of the MES 30" grates are listed, I've read them couple of times and can't get those dimensions, but I'm not a carpenter (I know I'm just missing something)...


I'll measure them give me a min.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 25, 2015)

LM Here you are.

Richie













100_2643.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 25, 2015


















100_2644.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 25, 2015






19 3/4" X 12 1/4"

Hope this helps


----------



## lizardman (Aug 25, 2015)

tropics said:


> LM Here you are.
> 
> Richie
> 
> ...


Perfect, thanks Richie for taking the time!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2015)

tropics said:


> The only difference between a 30 an 40 is height,here is a post I did with inside measurements
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174140/sausage-rack-mes40-w-step-by-step
> 
> Richie


The Gen 1 MES 30 and 40 are different Widths, so are the new Bluetooth units. I would think a similar difference for the Gen 2's...JJ

MES30...*Product Dimensions: *18.5 x 19.5 x 33 inches

MES40...*Product Dimensions: *25.6 x 19.3 x 41.3 inches ; The Racks in mine are 19.75" wide X 12.25" deep

There is lots of posts on having to cut Racks of Ribs and Packer Briskets in half to fit a MES30, not so with a MES40.


----------



## tropics (Aug 25, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The Gen 1 MES 30 and 40 are different Widths, so are the new Bluetooth units. I would think a similar difference for the Gen 2's...JJ
> 
> MES30...*Product Dimensions: *18.5 x 19.5 x 33 inches
> 
> ...


Chef JJ thanks I have not seen any of the new ones,just going by what others have said.The height being the only thing different.

The new ones sound like they would be worth up grading too.

Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2015)

tropics said:


> Chef JJ thanks I have not seen any of the new ones,just going by what others have said.The height being the only thing different.
> 
> The new ones sound like they would be worth up grading too.
> 
> Richie


No problem. BTW...Your Sausage racks are beautiful!...JJ


----------

